# bow selection for a left handed woman w/ no archery experience



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

Ladies, please help my wife get off on the right foot (w/ her left hand)...

She's left handed and has no archery experience, but has recently started showing interest. So I took her down to the shop the other day to try to shoot some lefty bows, but there was nothing available to try.

Since she's never shot a bow, I have no clue what she can draw. I'm hoping around 40lbs so I could get her a 40-50lb bow, but realistically it'll prbly be more like 30-40lbs. Based on the wingspan/2.5 formula, draw length should be apx 25-26". It looks to me like our options are limited to youth models like Micro Midas or Odyssey II for the short draw length & low draw weights. It has to be adequate for deer.

We have the option of having her shoot some RH youth bows to see if there's one she likes and then ordering a LH model, but I'm just not sure how well the experience translates between hands. I suppose it would at least be a way to estimate her draw weight. Anyone purchased LH this way?

My other thought is to find a good classified or ebay deal. I had a good experience buying my bow of ebay w/out shooting it, but it was RH and such a good deal that I knew I could easily sell it locally if I hated it. Is a LH 40lb bow going to be tough to unload if it doesn't work for her?

Any advise is appreciated... I'm a little lost on this one and I'd like to avoid wasting $ experimenting...


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Mission bows make a left handed bow and in the correct draw length. I shoot the mission X3 and it is really a great bow and probably one of the best options for the price. I use mine for hunting and target shooting. It is quick and quiet. Also the company is kind of like a brother company to matthews so it has some of the same features of the matthews. A youth bow is an opition, however if she likes it she will evantually grow out of it. well just my two cents.. Their website is www.missionarchery.com


----------



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

queenie3232 said:


> Mission bows make a left handed bow and in the correct draw length. I shoot the mission X3 and it is really a great bow and probably one of the best options for the price. I use mine for hunting and target shooting. It is quick and quiet. Also the company is kind of like a brother company to matthews so it has some of the same features of the matthews. A youth bow is an opition, however if she likes it she will evantually grow out of it. well just my two cents..


I was kind of thinking the same thing about youth bows.... this is just so tough since everyone says "shoot every bow you can before buying". I'll look into that Mission bow, hadn't heard of it. thx!


----------



## Houtex (Mar 12, 2005)

*Left hand bow*

You have a pm.


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

When I started shooting, I used my husbands old right handed bow and did fair. Then discovered that I am left eye dominant. So, when we purchased we took a leap that left handed would be the better way to go and that I would be able to shoot with the opposite dominate arm. I quickly made the switch and am glad I did!

I am now upgrading my first bow (PSE Bruin, 24.5" draw, 40-50lbs. may be on sell in a couple of weeks-good for hunting and 3D, in my opinion) BTW I measure 26" by the formulas for wingspan. 

My experience is that it is impossible to find the bow in my draw length and left handed too. I will feel the bow with both hands. If I can shoot the bow right handed, I will. However, most of the time the draw lengths are too long and it feels awkward from that. My right handed husband will also test the bow with me. It is easier for him to shoot a shorter draw length and get a feel for the bow then me shooting the longer draw lengths.


----------



## dsoy1998 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Encourage your wife and have fun*

My wife’s nickname is "Skinnymoose" because she is 5'1" and weighs 105lbs soaking wet. I started her off with a youth model named "Parker Buckshot" the 1st year and now she likes the Mathews "Mustang." If you are uncertain to whether or not your wife will enjoy archery, it might be wise to buy a good used bow from your local archery shop. They will surely provide you with some good advice. Also, remember, take small steps and encourage her as you properly teach her. I was lucky to have a Pro shooter from Ross Archery as a friend to provide basic helpful shooting tips as we practiced in our backyard. After you get her comfortable shooting, put up a tree stand and a blind to shoot from or out of. Trust me, the last thing you want on opening day is your wife hugging a tree because she is scared to death of heights. Ouch, she just hit me for typing that. :wink: Good luck!

Sidenote: I would start off with light wieght and go up and she progresses. Also, go to hunter's friend website and look up how to figure her draw lenght. The sticker on My son's BowTech said his bow was set at a 29" draw, but after taking a 28" arrow without the tip, we found out that the insert was flush with the front of the riser at full draw, meaning the draw length was 28" not 29" like the bow said.


----------



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

*options*

You can try several different makes of bows such as the matthews ignition, diamond edge, or even the hoyt kobalt, and then there is the botech equalizer. I personally shoot the matthews ignition and im also a left handed shooter. These are just a few options for you to look into. Good luck!


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

i have the same problem. i have a lefty edge on the classifieds but it is 27" draw. it pulls smooth. even brand new it is a great priced starter bow. that is what i used. it is 40-50 lbs. when i had another unamed bow i couldn't even pull it at 40 lbs. when i first picked up the edge i could no problem at 42 lbs. she will also build strength.......check it out.


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

i left this part out. what i usually do is have my boyfriend draw a righty if it is too heavy in poundage and he knows what i like as far as draw. and let off. so i take his opinion. if you have a sportsmans warehouse in your area the have some lefty's available. i didn't shoot a righty but i was able to testy out my diamond edge at the store before i bought it.


----------



## suzq (Apr 30, 2007)

HI - been shooting for just a year now. Right handed but left-eye dominant so learned to do it lefty. Started with a Bear Odyssey II with the lower poundage & adjustable draw lenghths as that's what the shop had in stock. Upgraded to a Bowtech Equalizer this past fall & Love it. 

Will gladly sell the Odyssey as I only used it for 4 months... $225. Let me know.


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

My girlfriend just got into archery about a month ago, she is also left handed. We finally settled on a '08 Parker Sidekick XP. She absolutly loves it, I would definitely look into it. Make sure she shoots the bow first to make sure that its what she wants, good luck!
Aaron


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm a lefty as well. I'm shooting a Browning Micro Adrenaline. I love the way it fits. It has a nice grip that is definitely made for smaller hands, and it's not to heavy to hold extended out. I have a 25" draw and got the 50# bow (at one point we had it cranked down to 38#). I started out with the weight cranked low then added more and more as I adjusted to pulling. I'm now maximized at 50# and will tell you the preformance of the bow has increased a bunch with cranking up the weight. I know that at some point, I will graduate to a more serious target bow, but this is a great starter bow for less than $300 brand new.


----------



## LovingArchery (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello I am a lefty also and have a 25" draw . I started with a youth bow and it wasn't but a year later I switched to the Mathews mustang I truely loved that bow it was 30-40lbs. But I now am shooting the hoyt Seven37 I shot a Hoyt Selena befor this though , the nice thing about Hoyts You can get them with the ajustable draw lengths. I have bought both used and new bows so maybe look for a used first to see what there is. Good luck.


----------

